# Aussenborder



## Pilkkönig (16. November 2004)

Weis einer von euch wie man aus einem 5 PS Aussenborder mehr Power bekommt? #c  #c


----------



## karpfenwuerger (16. November 2004)

*AW: Aussenborder*

Schärferer Vergaser, Sportauspuff, mehr Hubraum, Drehzahlbegrenzer entfernen, anderer Ansaugstutzen, ich sach halt mal das gleiche wie beim Rollertuning. Ist nicht verbindlich aber ich könnte es mir vorstellen.


----------



## Käptn Ahab (16. November 2004)

*AW: Aussenborder*

Man kann auch einfach einen GRößEREN kaufen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nordlicht (16. November 2004)

*AW: Aussenborder*

lass es einfach und kauf dir einen grösseren. warum willst du ihn frisieren hast du keinen sportbootschein ? früher oder später fliegt dir der aussenborder auseinander grade dann wenn du ihn am nötigsten brauchst.
aber um auf deine frage zu kommen es gibt bei div. händlern tuning-kits für aussenborder, d.h. deiner könnte es dann evtl auf 8 ps bringen....meist aber nur für kurze zeit.


----------



## Gator01 (17. November 2004)

*AW: Aussenborder*

Es lohnt nicht - lass es. Es ist Dein Leben was davon abhängen kann, vergiss das nie...


----------



## Albatros (17. November 2004)

*AW: Aussenborder*

Um welches Fabrikat handelt es sich? Bei den meisten 5PS Motoren ist dies gar nicht möglich. Beim gedrosselten 6er (5PS) ist das durch einen speziellen Umbausatz auf 8PS (Düsen Vergaser, anderes Auspuffschlagrohr etc.) natürlich möglich.


----------

